# Any appliance repair folks onboard?



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

My microwave doesn't heat. All things such as light, timer etc. work, but when I hit start it doesn't buzz like normal or heat anything.

I "think" it must be a bad magnetron. Anybody think I'm on the right track? Any other ideas or things I should check?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Weasel said:


> My microwave doesn't heat. All things such as light, timer etc. work, but when I hit start it doesn't buzz like normal or heat anything.
> 
> I "think" it must be a bad magnetron. Anybody think I'm on the right track? Any other ideas or things I should check?


 Check out Walmart, there should be something on sale ( the price of them have come down so much over the years that I don't bother tearing them apart anymore )


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Like hassell said get a new one...I have worked as a maintenanceman for a long time and most of the appliances made today are just not worth repairing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

a door interlock switch and/or electronic control module will cause the same problem.............as the guys stated above, depending on the brand and age, some are just not worth spending any money on.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

little known fact....more people have been killed working on microwaves than TV's...........there is a large silver can (capacitor) in them that will hurt you real bad, even when disconnected from power, be careful.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Yeah like to the tune of 10,000 volts worth of hurt.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

some of them will get up around 18,000 volts with over an amp of current (commercial units)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

owwie !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm SO GLAD I asked before tearing into it. I just about started on it last night. With my luck I would have ended up looking like a 4th of July sparkler.

Thank you guys for the responses.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the voltage in that large capacitor will give one hell of a jolt,but you would survive it

its the amperage that will kill ya

just get a new microwave and live another day to enjoy some more microwave popcorn

instead of becoming the microwave popcorn lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Currents between 100 & 200 mA ( 0.1 to 0.2 amp ) are lethal...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea give it to the recycle man and by a new one. Risk and rewards dont balance out onthis one. 30 to 40 bucks for a cheap one and your in business.


----------

